# Cost of living in Perth.....



## frizzle (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey everyone 1st time poster here...

Just wondering if anybody could give me a rough estimate of the cost of living weekly/monthly in Perth.. We are a family of 5.. 2 adults, 1 teenager & 2 toddlers... seriously considering the BIG move...

Grocery shopping ?
Rent ?
TV ?
Electricity ?
Internet ?
Petrol/Diesel ?

If anyone at all has any information I would be so grateful of a reply...

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've only just moved to Perth myself, so will try to answer your questions as best as I can.

Grocery shopping - It all depends on where you shop. I shop at Woolworths in the CBD (only because it's literally 5 minutes walk from my office) and spend about $50 a week. I'm however single and quite a fussy eater and do love my organic and free range groceries. I would imagine that you will need to spend slightly more but there are loads of shops that are cheaper than Woolworths and you can also go to the market to get fresh fruits and vegatables.

Rent varies depending on the suburb. Try Real Estate for rental prices in the various suburbs. I would recommend that you also read through this thread for loads of useful tips on renting.

You can get freeview, which would effectively be a one-off cost for a TV with built in freeview or the decoder. Foxtel starts from $50 a month to around $130 a month, depending on the package that you go for. If you want the sports and movie channels, then you'll have to pay a bit more. I just ordered the Family Package this morning and I'll be paying $66 for the first 12 months. Have a look at Foxtel's website for details of the various available prices.

Electricity - No idea, sorry. Ask me again in a month after I've received my first bill. I'll actually also be interested to hear from others who have been here a while just to get an idea of how much I should budget.

Internet - It varies depending on the package. I have not come across any unlimited package. Most packages have a data limit but cost starts from around $15 for mobile broadband (around 1.5GB data allowance) and goes upwards. You'll typically pay more if you go for a rolling month to month contract as opposed to being tied to a 12 or 24 months contract. I'll probably be going for the Vodafone package which cost around $39 per month. Do have a look at the website of the various providers for accurate prices - Vodafone, Telstra, Dodo, Optus, iinet, etc are the big ones. The real estate agent can also help you with organising your internet connection.

Petrol - Sorry, no idea. I have yet to get a car

Hope this helps


----------



## frizzle (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks very much Maz.. This helps a lot..

Best of luck


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am in Melbourne, the cost should be more or less teh same, give or take a few $$ i suppose

Internet: $60 per month, unlimited ADSL 2+
Groceries: $70 per week (i have a toddler, this includes her Nappies and Milk and Groceries and Veggies for 2 adults and we are vegetarian)
Eating out: approximately $12 each person each meal (We dont eat out much)
Rent: $330 per week ($1434 per month)
Electricity: $50 per month
Gas: $40 per month
Water: Yet to get my first Bill but form what i think it should not be over $30 per month
Travel: $160 for monthly pass 
Miscellaneous: $100

Comes to about $2200 per month for a family of 3 (2 adults and one 1 year old).


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> I am in Melbourne, the cost should be more or less teh same, give or take a few $$ i suppose
> 
> Internet: $60 per month, unlimited ADSL 2+
> Groceries: $70 per week (i have a toddler, this includes her Nappies and Milk and Groceries and Veggies for 2 adults and we are vegetarian)
> ...


Goods are often more expensive in Perth, especially food because a lot of stuff is produced or imported via the eastern states and then need to be transported thousands of kilometers to Perth. The transport costs are recovered in the price of the goods.


----------



## frizzle (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Guys...


----------

